# A WORK OF ART



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

PP...I'll give you props...that might be one of the top three Gheenoes that I've seen...there is only one thing that I don't like on it (the rod holders...but I understand why you have them...). 

Can't hate on that man...or most any of the "nicer" Gheenoes...they are quality boats. Top quality boats. My point was that a boat with those lines, made out of wood....that's the work of art.

Don't think I'm hatin' on you man...or your boat...great job on it.  As a matter of fact there's probably about a dozen or so Gheenoe's out there that I really dig...as much as some of the other brand boats out there.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

what a beauty! We run a honda on our whaler and love how well mannered she is. Ya don't see too many hondas on this forum..

How do you like that trolling motor? I'm looking at one of those, but I'm concerned about the noise when turning...also I hear theres no way to know what power setting you're on...any thoughts?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet set up is that a honda 25 or 30? my guess is that sticker is covering up the size for a reason


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Lookin' GOOD PP! 
But you know I'm not a Gheenoe hater...


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothin i like more than a clean rigged Gheenoe. Very nice job.

What's supporting your side console? It looks like you don't have the standard aluminum tubing holding up the left side.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Lookin' Good! 

The side console looks to have a fiberglass support gusset in the front. You can see it in the 3rd picture where the fire ext. is mounted.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

> what a beauty! We run a honda on our whaler and love how well mannered she is. Ya don't see too many hondas on this forum..
> 
> How do you like that trolling motor? I'm looking at one of those, but I'm concerned about the noise when turning...also I hear theres no way to know what power setting you're on...any thoughts?


TM is fine except the auto pilot goes haywire if the boat pitches around too much. when its is calmer it does great, it has an internal magnetic compass.And yes its hard to know what speed your prop is turning without looking down there.I dont think the turning noise transmits so much into the water. The AP is a great tool so you can concentrate more on fishing.

Oswold ,yeah I didnt want the tubing stick down in my way so we came up with the angle bracket.

The motors a 30 but the sticker is actually covering a small hole ;D I like the sticker anyway ,like the rest of the boat it makes a statement on the water or going down the road!


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

First Class all the way!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

looks so ugly!  I dont need your pole position! ;D ;D


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow best one yet beautiful boat TRULY A WORK OF ART!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

rod holders double as rocket launchers on the 4th of july  sweet looking noe


----------

